# Goldeneye cover, once you see it you can never unsee it...



## nork123 (Oct 22, 2009)

http://pictures.mastermarf.com/blog/2009/090622-007-unsee-it.jpg

I laughed so much when I saw this lol


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

OMG! What's Bond doing? Sucking bon bons?


----------



## Tarkus2112 (Jul 17, 2010)

Lol. I played Goldeneye 007 to death in my younger days and I can't believe I never noticed that.

On a side note: I'm pissed that they even considered making a Goldeneye remake without Pierce Brosnon. WTF!? I just hope they do the original justice. A lot of the "new gamers" don't realize how epically awesome and influential it was. It was just...perfect.


----------

